# getting back free space



## flant (Aug 7, 2012)

for example, i was installing krusader from ports, and after 80% of process cancel operation. now i have no package krusader in pkg_info, but have used space. how can i remove all this not installed files and other garbage?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Aug 8, 2012)

```
cd /usr/ports/.../krusader
/bin/rm -rf work
less pkg-plist  # stuff to remove
make run-depends-list  # if you wish to remove dependencies, though not all of them...
```


----------



## lme@ (Aug 15, 2012)

Or to clean up all work directories in the ports tree:
`# rm -r /usr/ports/*/*/work`


----------



## xibo (Aug 18, 2012)

wouldn't
`# make -C /usr/ports/x11-fm/krusader clean`
do the job?


----------

